# Best pipe smoking video ever.



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Sorry John, your Hitler parody has just been out-seated by this little gem.

Smoking Savinelli Pipe - YouTube

I think the director of this Savinelli video is the same guy that directed movie I saw on late night Cinemax the last time Directv gave me a free weekend. Same sound stage, music, and probably the same girl. :biggrin:


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah...I've seen that. It purports to tell the beginner how to smoke a pipe...and I don't think that all of the information is correct. "Apply the flame to the top surface, preferably with some Swedish matches." ? The Swedes have magical matches? Can someone confirm this? "It is important that the draw is as if the pipe is empty." Nope. "Do not smoke the tobacco to the last shreds at the bottom of the bowl because they will be wet, full of tar, and not tastey." Sounds like they forgot to mention "swab out tobacco juice during the bowl so the last shreds at the bottom of the bowl will not be wet, full of tar, and not tastey."

The gent in that clip looks very uncomfortable.

Heh, yep, that is quite a clip alright.

RD


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Apparently there are some nice Swedish matches...lol!

History of matches - Swedish Match

Who would have thought it!

As far as the guy in the video well...as my mother once said if you can't say something nice... and did you see the cold sore on his lip at time stamp 3:14 ...yikes!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

indigosmoke said:


> Apparently there are some nice Swedish matches...lol!
> 
> History of matches - Swedish Match
> 
> ...


That does it! I'm switching to Swedish Matches!

RD


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

RupturedDuck said:


> That does it! I'm switching to Swedish Matches!
> 
> RD


LOL...I can see it now. People will be struggling to obtain these glorious flaming sticks. Those lucky enough to secure a few packs from friends in Sweden will be selling them on eBay for sky high prices. People will be offering up bags of Stonehaven just for a chance to get their hands on a box with a few sticks left. Insufferable Puffers will be mocking the rest of us by posting pictures of the stash of 5,000 boxes they've been hoarding since 1978. Newbies will post never ending threads asking if those Swedish matches they can never get their hands on are really so great or is it all just hype? Threads will appear listing strange websites in Uzbekistan that will ship the matches to the US if you have a Swiss bank account and can pay in piasters and asking if anyone would like to go in on a group buy. Freestoke will chime in with how he doesn't need no stinking fancy Euro chic matches. Why all he needs is a stick and a piece of string and he can light any pipe out there. Well, at least it will be a break from all the what's the best way to store tobacco threads.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I especially liked how the chick used about 20 pounds of pressure to tamp the tobacco after the charring light.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> LOL...I can see it now. People will be struggling to obtain these glorious flaming sticks. Those lucky enough to secure a few packs from friends in Sweden will be selling them on eBay for sky high prices.


:rofl:

JP Morgan will create Swedish Match Debit Swap Hedge Funds. It will be the final straw for the fragile world economy.

On a more serious note -- NEVER hold the bowl and twist a tight stem loose! :shock: AIEE!!  (Of course, if you're in the business of selling pipes...)

Nice looking pipes though! :tu And the girl seems to have executed a fairly decent retrohale. :smile:

It hasn't displaced Hitler's Tobacco Order though. This one's merely laughable. :lol:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I have to admit to getting excited when I first heard the music and saw the girl. That's the only thing that kept me watching for the entire video. Alas, pure disappointment...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

DanR said:


> I have to admit to getting excited when I first heard the music and saw the girl. That's the only thing that kept me watching for the entire video. Alas, pure disappointment...


Much like aerobics videos in the 80's, this is why mute buttons were invented.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

lol @ cinemax. I think he got the cold sore from that young lady.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Desertlifter said:


> Much like aerobics videos in the 80's, this is why mute buttons were invented.


My god; remember that brunette with the poofy eighties hairdo that...ulp. Sorry guys; some memories get me carried away. My favorite show ever on cable, and I watched with the sound muted...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, I clicked on the link. Didn't see much. My apologies, but that guy has the kind of face that I just want to punch immediately...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> My apologies, but that guy has the kind of face that I just want to punch immediately...


:lol:

I never can figure out how these things come into existence. Why would they not get real pipe smokers for the video? Are there really no pipe smokers "pretty enough" for the part? :ask: Why wouldn't they go for somebody who looked liked they had earned the money for the nice digs and pipes, rather than somebody who looked like they inherited it. And who that age dresses like that? It's so bizarre.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

freestoke said:


> Are there really no pipe smokers "pretty enough" for the part? :ask:


If you use the Pipe Smoking Photos thread as a general survey, you can see that we are indeed not a pretty bunch. Gustavo being the exception.


----------

